# .



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

1st


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

lol..didnt you want a 510..i know i sure do


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah I drove a few before I bought the black sentra typeR but could not see spending 3k and then having to restore.
I dont have the free cash or time for a project like that.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

true..hows the TypeR holding up..making the Tranny noise still?


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah still making tranny noises but it will be out there on the 18th.


----------

